# Ams



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Ams contacted us recently. Said they needed contractors in my area blah blah blah, then she says I would have to go through "training" which she would never describe really what kind of training. Anyone ever had to do this? What is this training they speak of.


----------



## WTH (Mar 23, 2013)

Most likely paperwork training. Just a guess.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Good luck, they want you do dedicate days weeks and maybe a month riding around with one of their crews. They have mainly Safeguard properties.
They use PPW. I rode around with them for 1 day and they werent showing me anything I didn't already know except the PPW and after a few properties I got the hang of it. So if you can take away from running your business then it will work out fine, but if not get ready to spend lots of free time making no money riding around with them.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Save your self the troubles I was with them for about 7 months. They are scum bags and thieves


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Ams contacted us recently. Said they needed contractors in my area blah blah blah, then she says I would have to go through "training" which she would never describe really what kind of training. Anyone ever had to do this? What is this training they speak of.


They're training consists of a webinar training. After webinar you need to complete a on site training with your area field rep. 

Also they want photos of your vehicles abd trailers with vin so can decide who can handle what work.

I did a few jobs. Took 4 months to get bad because they tried to deny my debris overages.

They want perfection for pennies on the dollar. 

I'd advise to stay away.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

It is also my understanding that AMS has their own in-house crews. They tend to Cherry pick so you get the dumps as well as the properties out in BFE....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

IMHO....

All hell is about to break loose in the PPI do yourselves all a favor and go to these training sessions...

I have said this before and I will say it again very loud...
PAY YOURSELF. YES KEEP HOURS AND PAY YOURSELF AT THE END OF THE WEEK WRITE YOURSELF A CHECK!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
if you are to come out ahead when the SHTF you will need to produce payroll records...
If you do not know how to do this contact me...it is part of the consultation package....:whistling2:

Remember when things are looked at it is the totality of the contract not just one or two issues or clauses in the contract it is the entire contract...I believe the email states...you must attend...go attend...


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*They actually sent a guy to meet me at a property*

and we walked through and discussed the requirements and the things inspectors would be looking for. I don't know if they still do that or not, since they have the videos and webinars now.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> and we walked through and discussed the requirements and the things inspectors would be looking for. I don't know if they still do that or not, since they have the videos and webinars now.


Yes they still do the on site walk through if the house.


----------



## Omas (Aug 18, 2013)

*Started work for AMS in June*

They lost our June WO's saying they were not approved, what do you mean not approved, we didnt just wake up one morning and go to a random house for initial services. Next we just fought with them over the last 3 weeks about our July invoice, tried to cut 300.00 + out of our check for random reasons. We cleaned 10 CY out of one yard and they did not want to pay until we told them that the officer that came by the house said that he would submit a written affidavit that our crew removed debris. Still have not received one dime from them, although we are assured time and time again it will be here next week.

We have tons of work orders sitting that they want results for, we told them when we get paid they will get their work orders completed. Very poor software, does not work sometimes, very poor communication. If you have a problem you can never reach anyone, when they have a problem they will blow up your phone and e-mail.

Just my 2 cents.:furious:


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

I will never work for AMS again. I got robbed by them enough times to know that they will always rob you. STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Omas said:


> They lost our June WO's saying they were not approved, what do you mean not approved, we didnt just wake up one morning and go to a random house for initial services. Next we just fought with them over the last 3 weeks about our July invoice, tried to cut 300.00 + out of our check for random reasons. We cleaned 10 CY out of one yard and they did not want to pay until we told them that the officer that came by the house said that he would submit a written affidavit that our crew removed debris. Still have not received one dime from them, although we are assured time and time again it will be here next week.
> 
> We have tons of work orders sitting that they want results for, we told them when we get paid they will get their work orders completed. Very poor software, does not work sometimes, very poor communication. If you have a problem you can never reach anyone, when they have a problem they will blow up your phone and e-mail
> Just my 2 cents.:furious:


may I suggest a compliant in the Istar system at foreclosurepedia as this will assist in the tracking of these activities and show pattern to the judicial system when this industry comes tumbling down in the near future...

Folks you really need to be cognizant of this fact..
This is all done via internet...wire fraud...RICO comes into play...
You have to quit taking the beating as a "cost of doing business" or I can eat it...


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I hear these horror stories about the "order mills"*

over and over but, my experience with AMS has been as good a Contractor/Sub relationship as most any I have been involved in, and in many ways better than most. Are there issues sometimes, of course, this is the nature of these things. I have many years of contracting to compare it to. I think their system/software works just fine. They have never lost any of my work orders of the several thousand I have completed, the check is there on the 16th or 17th every month. I can't really point to more than a handful of disproved work orders that were not my fault, and all the others they gave me notice and a chance to upload again for approval. They send you a nice spread sheet, I use one credit card for AMS expenses exclusively, Presto all the AMS books are done. In reality I have far more issues with the babysitting/cleaning up after other contractors that simply don't perform the job they contracted. I bet they don't get paid either.


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm with Jim....

If your looking for fat cash and little work; the REO/PP game is not for you!

AMS has it's issues, 99% of which is do to in house turn over and poorly trained reps!

If your getting paid $20.00 for a routine lawn, that's your own damn fault; that is not even half what I get :whistling2:

Once you figure out the way they work, rate, pay and so on. YOU RUN THEM :thumbup: I only do routines, so I have a slight advantage as I get all the $$ most leave on the table! 

If your not getting paid for initials or have charge backs.... IT BECAUSE YOU SUCK AND DO 1.0 WORK! 

Properties are required to be: SAFE, SECURE & CLEAN.

SAFE: Hazards are extra and easy $$; sure they pay less then 2 years ago, but still $$ to be made... Unless it's window locks 

SECURE: Board windows with broken, cracked glass. Remove broken glass panes from storm windows and put the frame back in the track. $$$$ 

CLEAN: Yeah maid service sucks and you just roll with and hope 9v's and air fresheners are on sale somewhere, but my 1st visit always gets me some extra $$ for excessive filth or lack of cleaning left by the initial!

In the end they get 1-2 broker/QC score, late pay, charge backs and I get a 3.5-4 :lol:

As for lost WO's... :icon_rolleyes: The crap is in the EMS/VORTICITY system and nothing I have seen has been lost! Spread sheets for open, completed and other WO's are easily accessible or downloaded. 

Save that stuff and ride your reps or their managers... 

If that don't work call Lee, Mitch or Dave in QC and trust me; they hate the calls and crap does flow down hill!

Sorry for the long post! Long hot day and too many shots once I got out the shower :thumbsup:

ETA: Screw AMS, VORTICITY is down and I want to get my stuff done


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Just like the property I was at today for recut for another client. Look in side the sliding glass door and it's "raining" inside the house. Call my client inform thrm locks have been changed and about the water. They want to enter to shut water off. Guess who just completed initial services 10-12 days ago? AMS!!!! 2-3 'water in finished basement, kitchen cabinets destroyed, hardwood flooring buckled, mold.Call AMS to inform them via my old contacts no answer get new rep for PA leave messages for everyone explaining the amount of damages that are present. It hasent been cold enough for freeze damages. Oh and sheet marked winterized. I'll assume initial services rep created damages for plumbing to bill extra for winterization to make up for the cheap prices AMS pays or tries not to pay.

They're uploader is the worst 125 photo max but you need to cover all basis to get paid. 

Its great working with local realitors for decent and faster payment.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone have AMS pay sheet?


----------



## little mama (Jul 15, 2013)

Is AMS alive and well with work or is it running it's course? Anyone know?


----------

